# Tirer le diable par la queue



## laetiti

Bjr, quel est l'équivalent espagnol de cette expression: "tirer le diable par la queue".
Merci


----------



## sibhor

Salut, 

J'ai trouvé dans mon dictionnaire plusieurs traductions:
"estar ruche", "estar tronado", o "no tener ni un céntimo"
Mais, attends les propositions des natifs eux-mêmes, qu'ils te précisent laquelle de ces expressions est la plus employée.

Sibhor


----------



## lpfr

Significa vivir muy justo con el dinero que se gana. Que hay que hacer milagros para lograr pagar lo necesario, etc. La comparación es porque lo que se hace es tan difícil como tirarle la cola al diablo.


----------



## laetiti

Y en espanol, se dice "tirarle la cola al diablo"?


----------



## lpfr

laetiti said:


> Y en espanol, se dice "tirarle la cola al diablo"?


 Non, ce n'est qu'une expression française.


----------



## totor

Algunas opciones: *Pasar necesidades; ajustarse el cinturón; no tener un cuarto; andar de capa caída*.

Y bienvenida al foro.


----------



## Yul

¿Qué tal? : "Vivir con lo puesto", "vivir al día" , "ir tirando" 
Yul


----------



## Víctor Pérez

También: *estar a la cuarta pregunta*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No estoy de acuerdo en que de _capa caída_ signifique _tirer le diable par la queue_.
Según la definición (RAE):





> *andar de **~** caída.* * 1.     * loc. verb. coloq. Padecer gran decadencia en bienes, fortuna o salud.


se supone que ha habido un antes más... glorioso. Expresa pues una temporalidad que no está presente en la expresión francesa. Sé de gente que "tirent le diable par la queue" toda su vida .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tximeleta123

Víctor Pérez said:


> También: *estar a la cuarta pregunta*.


 

Hola

Esta es la respuesta que hubiera dado yo. Y con el premiso de Víctor, me permito contar lo que oí el otro día en un programa de radio sobre el orígen de esta frase. Me disculparéis _el rollo_, pero es que me parece digno de mención.

Dice la tradición que, hace cuatro siglos, en la Complutense (Universidad Complutense), los estudiantes que iban a licenciarse gastaban una novatada a los alumnos nuevos que se matriculaban, haciéndoles contestar cuatro preguntas: 
1.- ¿Salutem habemus? (¿tenenos salud?); 
2.- ¿Ingenium habemus? (¿tenemos ingenio?); 
3.- ¿Amores habemus? (¿tenemos amores?); 
4.- ¿Pecuniam habemus? )*(¿tenemos dinero?). *
**
Los novatos, entre asustados y precavidos, respondían invariablemente que sí a las tres primeras preguntas. Pero a la cuarta contestaban que no, porque si confesaban que tenían dinero, se verían obligados a pagar, como poco y en el mejor de los casos,  una ronda de vino o, en el peor, una buena “jamada” (comida)  en el mejor local de la ciudad. De ahí nació el modismo de que «estar a la cuarta pregunta» equivalía a no tener dinero. 

El origen de estas cuatro preguntas a las que sometían a los nuevos alumnos, era una parodia del interrogatorio que se hacía en los juicios. Las preguntas “generales de la Ley” a la que se debían ajustar los escribanos eran cuatro. En primer lugar preguntaba el nombre y edad del compareciente; en segundo, su patria y profesión; en tercero, su religión y estado civil. La cuarta pregunta era referente a su solvencia económica. Como todos los testigos solían ser pobres, y los jueces reiteraban a lo largo del proceso preguntas relacionadas con sus bolsillos, los interrogados contestaban siempre: *Estoy a la cuarta pregunta*. 

 
Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hoy les llamarían "Rmistes" en Francia.


----------



## lpfr

Iglesia said:


> Hoy les llamarían "Rmistes" en Francia.


 Muchas personas que "tirent le diable par la queue" estarían muy contentas de tener los ingresos de de un RMIsta.


----------



## Tina.Irun

lpfr said:


> Muchas personas que "tirent le diable par la queue" estarían muy contentas de tener los ingresos de de un RMIsta.


 
¿No se supone que se atribuye a los que no llegan a un ingreso mínimo?


Qui peut l'obtenir ?Toute personne répondant aux conditions suivantes : ​

Être âgé d'au moins 25 ans ou assumer la charge d'un ou plusieurs enfants ou attendre un enfant à naître.
Résider en France (aucune durée de résidence n'est fixée ; toutefois, les étrangers devront fournir une carte de résident ou une carte de séjour et de travail de 3 ans).
Ne pas être élève, étudiant ou stagiaire (à moins que la formation suivie soit considérée comme une « activité d'insertion »).
Disposer de ressources inférieures à un plafond.
Faire valoir ses droits aux prestations sociales, en particulier ses droits à la retraite, si l'on remplit les conditions.
S'engager à participer aux actions d'insertion sociale dans les 3 mois du versement des allocations.
_A signaler_ : une personne à laquelle le bénéfice des allocations de chômage a été supprimé, et qui ne peut prétendre à un revenu de subtitution, est - sous réserve de remplir les autres conditions -, admissible au *RMI*. ​


----------



## Tximeleta123

soy-yo said:


> Y ¿De dónde lo sabes?


 




Tximeleta123 said:


> Y con el premiso de Víctor, me permito contar lo que oí el otro día en un programa de radio sobre el orígen de esta frase.


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Y 

Estar siempre a verlas venir ?
Vivir apretándose el cinturón
No llegar nunca a fin de mes

Como siempre, depende del contexto.


----------



## Elenn

Hola a todos!
Estoy traduciendo un libro de Jacqueline Harpman, _En toute impunité_, y hay un fragmento que no entiendo y para el que no encuentro una traducción adecuada:

«Je me souvins d'une plaisanterie qui faisait rire quand j'étais enfant : Elle tirait le diable par la queue. Un jour elle s'est dit : Pourquoi le diable ? J'avais demandé à ma mère ce qui était si amusant. Elle me répondit que je saurais cela lorsque je serais grand.»

El problema no es la expresión _tirer le diable par la queue_ en sí, sino el doble sentido que hace que sea un chiste _(Pour quoi le diable?)._

Os pongo en situación: se trata de una familia formada por tres generaciones de mujeres, que desde siempre han tenido problemas económicos y finalmente la abuela decide casarse con un millonario para solucionar la situación.

Espero vuestra ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## chlapec

J'ajoute ce fragment (http://www.expressio.fr/expressions/tirer-le-diable-par-la-queue.php) avant de donner mon point de vue:

[...] C'est pourquoi, suite au mystère qui entoure l'origine de cette expression, de nombreux lexicographes ont tenté de l'expliquer par l'image de l'homme qui, étant dans un grand besoin, passe un coup de fil au Diable pour le faire venir. Mais une fois ce dernier présent et les raisons de l'appel au secours expliquées, celui-ci décide de repartir sans accorder d'aide. Le pauvre homme, qui est pourtant prêt à vendre son âme tellement il est dans le besoin, cherche alors désespérement à le retenir par ce qui lui tombe sous la main, c'est-à-dire la queue.

Alors, dans le cas qui nous occupe, la mère fairait référence à "tirer non pas le diable, mais un homme riche, par la queue" -c'est à dire, le pénis. Je pense que les intentions sont claires...


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

"Tirer le diable par la queue" est une expression toute faite qui veut dire avoir des difficultés financières.
Par ailleurs "pourquoi diable ?" est une interjection du genre '¿ por qué carajo ?'
Tu vois ce qu'il y a de drôle ?


----------



## chlapec

jprr said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> "Tirer le diable par la queue" est une expression toute faite qui veut dire avoir des difficultés financières.
> Par ailleurs "pourquoi diable ?" est une interjection du genre '¿ por qué carajo ?'
> Tu vois ce qu'il y a de drôle ?


 
Mais on dit: pourquoi *le* diable?>>pourquoi pas quelqu'un d'autre?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Me acuerdo de la película "Le diable par la queue" que era una comedia muy graciosa.
En general, "tirer le diable par la queue" se puede traducir por "estar a la cuarta pregunta", como se indica en el fragmento adjunto por chlapec.

Yo también creo que se planteó "tirar de la cola de otro que el diablo" para salir de las dificultades.
*"....Ainsi l’aînée, Madame La Diguière cherchera-t-elle l’ultime solution à leur indigence dans un mariage d’argent sous les conseils cyniques mais désarmants de ses filles et petites filles....!*


----------



## jprr

chlapec said:


> Mais on dit: pourquoi *le* diable?>>pourquoi pas quelqu'un d'autre?


Exact! j'ai lu trop vite.
... je suis à peu près sûr que l'expression existait avant le téléphone - c'était donc une façon d'attirer (un peu durement) l'attention du diable avec de bonnes chances qu'il réponde rapidement... et vous entraîne à commettre l'un ou l'autre pêchés engendrés par la misère.


----------



## Elenn

Gracias por vuestros puntos de vista. 
Creo que me voy a decantar por la opción que propone chlapec, con ese doble sentido de la palabra _queue,_ que también tiene en español _cola._


----------



## gcgonzalezx

Hola,
Yo entiendo: porqué al diablo y no a otro??
Con el diablo siempre estarás justo, porqué no a otro que ayude mejor??


----------



## bib76

Elenn, et si cette expression était une allusion vulgaire ?
Outre la définition première que tout le monde connaît (être sans le sou), ne pourrait-il pas s'agir ici d'une allusion graveleuse à une relation sexuelle tout simplement ? L'auteur du livre "en toute intimité" se laisse-t-elle aller de temps en temps ?
La dernière phrase "tu verras cela quand tu seras grande" me conforte dans mon opinion.


----------

